# Writing > General Writing >  Diary of a Murderer

## Mitopeia

HI!! Im working in a story, and as the title tells, is the Diary of a Murderer.
I want to know your opinion about the "trama" of this story...

His name is Donovan; he is a white tall handsome man, grey eyes, long curly black hair, with a little beard of padlock (like Lestat in "Queen of the Damned"); he is a violinist, and his in love... 

Her name is, well i really have no name yet, she is gorgeouse: tall, brunet, innocent, a great body but letal too...a pianist!!

She do not now him, but he is always with her, following her... always watching; the most letal thing about men is jealousy: every man that see her with lust, he will be death...

And well i think u now what he do with the dairy... What do u think?? I really need your opinion, thanks 2 all the ones that answer my other post, and to the ones that will answered this. Take care.   :Biggrin:

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

My opinion is that I sincerely hope that you write this book in your first language.

As for names: Sophia, Marylynn, Satara, Jannissary, Jenessa

About the "trama"... it's all about how you write it... If I were doing it, I would do it from the woman's perspective .She slowly begins to suspect that the men around her who keep dissappearing aren't enjoying a happy ending.... I wouldn't mention the man except as a cause of actions.

----------


## grace86

Hmm, this sounds like it could be an interesting story. Not too many books are written in diary form. You might like to check out Dracula for ideas - it is written in several diaries, letters, and news articles. I think this would be a fascinating story though. You probably would do great writing it in your language though - it will sound exactly the way you want it to sound if english is not your first language. But I do look forward to reading your story as it is developed. Sounds like a good idea.

----------


## RJbibliophil

Yes, you should not make it seem as though the man is of any importance.

----------


## Countess

Black Panther isn't in diary form, but it is in first person. She does some stalking herself. 
Ironically, I've been reading Dracula (Bram Stoker's version) as well as Lovecraft (written in the personal "I") for inspiration. 

You might also consider reading Wilde's "The Portrait of Dorian Grey" and "Perfume", though I have forgotten the author.

Tanya

----------

